# Green tint on head - rummy nose tetra



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I just wanted to know if any other rummy nose keepers out there have a green tint on the forehead of these fish?

Didn't realize until a month after I bought them.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*Mine too*

Just went down and checked my school of rummynose , and they all have that greenish patch on the forehead, funny I never noticed it before.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

redrobster said:


> Just went down and checked my school of rummynose , and they all have that greenish patch on the forehead, funny I never noticed it before.


hehe, learn something new every day 
I got to look at them form the top of my tank and discovered it. Kind of silly. Xmas a little too soon I thought.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Wild caughts have more green than tank raised. On the body also if I remember correctly.


----------

